# Repower Troy-Built Tiller Horse 4 speed



## gkbain (Apr 6, 2010)

The current engine is the engine it came with in 1983 TEC HH60. I am afraid that this engine will not make it this growing season. I would like to stay in the 6-7 HP range. Any thoughts?


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

I recently replaced a customer blown Tecumseh with a 7HP Kohler CH270. It was a direct bolt on, easy swap. Good luck


----------



## indypower (Apr 8, 2009)

How much $$ do you want to spend? Prices run from a Briggs 6.5hp for $299 to an 8hp Kohler for $1175. You can get Briggs, Kohler, Robin, Honda and Tecumseh that will fit your tiller. Buy the engine that you can locally get parts for. Robin is a good engine, but dealers seem to far & few. Tecumseh is no longer making small engines so as good as they are, you may want to forget them. Hondas are not all they are cracked up to be. They are very finicky. Kohlers are a fantastic engine, the best out there, but expensive. Briggs is probably your best bet. Inexpensive and everyone carries parts for them.

http://www.smallenginewarehouse.com/RepowerItems.asp?Brand=Troy-Bilt&Model=Horse Tiller / NEWER 4 SPEED UNITS


----------

